# Core Blood Collection



## eafaoro1 (Jun 30, 2010)

Would S2140 be the code to use for the collection of Core Blood?  I have read previous threads to use 59899 but don't understand why if the correct code to use is S2140?  I also read it is strongly advised not to use 38205 or 38206.   Can anyone help me understand this please.  Thanks - Edie


----------



## bonzaibex (Jul 7, 2010)

OK, I'll chime in on this one.  I read an article some time ago on this stating to use the S2140.  I have since heard about using the 59899 for the non-BCBS carriers, but I'm with you; I don't agree with the 59899 since the S2140 code exists.  I work for an outside billing service, so I may be misremembering, but it is also my understanding that the patient signs a waiver in the OB's offce from the cord blood storage facility that outlines the costs associated with this and the fact that it may not be covered by their carrier.  This is a voluntary service, not a problem-related one.  I haven't had any patients complaining about having to pay for this service if/when they get a bill for it.

Becky, CPC


----------



## eafaoro1 (Jul 15, 2010)

thank you Becky, we are going to use the S code and do case by case and have the patient sign a waiver in case insurance doesn't cover service.  I did find out that it is an elective procedure.-Edie


----------

